# Cost of Kirkland food?



## SunsetSam (Jul 31, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how much Kirkland dog food costs for a 40 pound bag? How much does membership at Costco cost? Thanks!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

You can call your local Costco and they will give you the info over the phone. I believe a regular membership runs $45 and Kirkland dog food vaires but generally around $10-15/bag depending on what flavor/type you are buying.


----------



## BullieCrazy (Feb 11, 2008)

I just renewed my memebership......... a costco membership is $50, if you are part of a company/business membership the cost is $40. A 40 pound bag of kirkland dog food is $23.99 at my local costco. The price is possibly less elsewhere (we are in an off area for freight and we generally have a higher cost than "cities")


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

It's been a few years since I've actually bought Kirkland food. So my price is probably "pre-inflation"!


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 20, 2008)

I get them $14.99 + tax here at DC area. Membership is $50 annually. And Kirkland dog food is usually considered good to excellent by users. If you have a medium or large size dog, the saving on dog food (compared to what a premium brand might cost) would more than offset the membership every year by itself.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I just got done paying $22.99 for a 40lb bag of Kirkland today. I hear some places, it's like $17.99 for the same bag of food, so I'm sure it varies by area.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I pay $28.99 plus tax so it's $30.44 for an 18kg bag up here.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

It's $21-$22/40lb bag here. That's for the adult premium...not sure if the lamb version or puppy versions are different. Basic membership is $50 (worth every penny). We have the executive membership which is $100 but we get a percentage back of everything we spend there. We spend a lot of $ there so it's worth it for us to get the executive.


----------

